# Skewb Open 2018



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

I am going to host a competition on this forum with one event SKEWB!
There will be 4 rounds and it will happen this weekend. if there are not many competitors i will take away rounds. You can sign up any time before Saturday

1st Round | Saturday Morning | 75% Advance
2nd Round | Saturday Afternoon | 50% Advance
Semi Finals | Sunday Morning | 5 Advance
Finals | Sunday Afternoon

Friday:
Afternoon:
Round 1 Scrambles Posted

Saturday:
Morning:
Round 1 Active
Round 2 Scrambles Posted
Afternoon:
Round 2 Active
Semi Finals Scrambles Posted

Sunday:
Morning:
Semi Finals Active
Finals Scrambles Posted
Afternoon:
Finals Active

As soon as you are sent your scrambles and do your Ao5 please post your results


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 27, 2018)

Sign me up!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm interested so if you could sign me up that would be great. Thanks.

FYI: If I make it to the Semi-Finals and Finals on Sunday, I may be a little slow to respond, although I will really try to get them done within a hour of receiving the scrambles.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice idea. Like the Nats thing, but for 1 event. Sign me up.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

Im down


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

SO SORRY I FORGOT 
since there are only 5 of us wanna just do a final?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 30, 2018)

That's good for me.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

Ha Ha, I thought it was Sunday we can do the first round today and then everyone will advance to finals that good?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

Round 1 Scrambles:
1. R' L U' B' L' R L U' R
2. L' U' B R L' U' B L' R'
3. U R' L R' L B' L B' U'
4. U' R' U' B' R' B' R L' R'
5. R' B R' L' U' R L' R'

Do you guys think we should do top 3 in finals or just everybody (5 people) advances?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

R1
1. 6.747
2. (7.634)
3. 6.382
4. 6.536
5. (4.407)

6.555 average

Really bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

Round 1
avg of 5: 4.38 Pretty good.


1. (6.42) 
2. 4.53 
3. 4.11 
4. 4.50 
5. (2.87)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 1, 2018)

Average: 6.290
Time List:
1. 6.150 
2. 6.549 
3. 5.723
4. 6.171 
5. 7.257
lol what happens when you don't warm up


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll compete tomorrow as I dont have a skewb with me, sorry for the inconvenience. For fun, you could make top 3 advance. Just so there is a "goal".


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 1, 2018)

10.48, 7.79, 6.86, 9.98, 7.65 = 8.47


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 1, 2018)

@Metallic Silver , you have till 3P.M. EDT today to compete


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 1, 2018)

@cubeshepherd, @TipsterTrickster and @tigermaxi move on
Finals Scrambles:
1. L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' L F' D' R' U F D' U R2 D' 
2. U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R' U' F2 L B' U L2 U' R D 
3. U R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 L D R D B2 R' B L' R' B2 D 
4. R' U2 F U' L F D' B2 L F R L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 
5. R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' D' F2 U2 B' U2 R' F' D2 F R2 

Results will be posted tomorrow night


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> @cubeshepherd, @TipsterTrickster and @tigermaxi move on
> Finals Scrambles:
> 1. L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' L F' D' R' U F D' U R2 D'
> 2. U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R' U' F2 L B' U L2 U' R D
> ...


Interesting Skewb scrambles. Would you mind posting some scrambles for Skewb. Thanks


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 1, 2018)

Its funny that I'm the only one would didn't make it to finals


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 2, 2018)

sorry about the scrambles i was in a rush and got 3x3 ones 
Finals Scrambles:
1. B L' R' B' U R' U R L
2. B R' U B L B R' L'
3. U R B R L R' B U'
4. L U' B U' L U' L' R'
5. R L U R' U R U' R' U'



Duncan Bannon said:


> Its funny that I'm the only one would didn't make it to finals


It was your idea but if you want to compete why not


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 2, 2018)

5.14, 6.09, 5.26, (7.05), (4.16) = 5.49


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 2, 2018)

Sorry u guys, i couldnt compete becuz i was busy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 2, 2018)

Skewb Finals
5.43, (7.39), (3.78), 5.11, 4.61 = 5.05


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks but I won't


----------

